# Curveball



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/media/inline/blog/Image/CurveBallShapiroIC2009.swf


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I showed this to a couple of my co-workers. Illusions are so much fun


----------

